# An Unusual, But Not Valuable, Hamilton Asymmetric Watch



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Hamilton Vesta










Here's the movement:









I said I'd post some mechanical asymmetric watches, and the first is this one.

It's a ladies watch as you can see, fairly unusual, and is a companion watch to the Hamilton Electric Altair. It is interesting that Hamilton did not make a ladies specific electric watch - just men's watches.

Here's the Altair again for a comparison


----------

